# 9 reasons Why people cheat



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

found this Article and thought it would help some people out...

9 Reasons People Cheat - Love + Sex on Shine

thoughts?


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

the article was correct in its analysis of cheating.

but i decided , give me several men with a key element that i can take from each one, and then i might have the perfect man.

as for cheating - there are pros and cons to most things we do in life.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

But I am the perfect man...... :rofl:

you know my wife would disagree.

I fully agree with the Boredom, I get bored, but it's not with my wife, it's with my LIFE, I want excitement, something crazy and wild.... 

Luckily my wife is playful and understands my desires, she is willing to play along to a point, which is good enough for me.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

well GA - im not gonna take a chance on one - im going for gold on the several men. she says with a smile


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

eh. it seems a little shallow.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

soccerman you need to take a trip to six flags over GA or disney world, and ride the hell out of the roller coasters!! hehe.... 

How about rock climbing? My hubby is big into that, sky diving? SCUBA? My hubby is a certified rescue SCUBA diver, and has done dives at night, jumped from planes and helicopters into the ocean and then plummeted into the water at night....

He also enjoys spear fishing. says it is a real rush, could you try doing things like that? You and your wife could go on vacation and get certified to do some of those things, and do them together? And that would probably make for some seriously good sex afterwards too... it's always a turn on when you share an exciting event or activity with your spouse.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Sex while sky diving!! Sex while spear fishing and scuba diving!! 

Sex on the boat after spear fishing?


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

#12: Nothing good on TV


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

or, sex with some freak on adult friend finder! ;-) 

well, GAsoccerman, you could go on your vacation to Mexico, or somewhere tropical, and have a fun day of water sports, or dancing, salsa, merengue, Yes, I do know how to do those, and they are wild, sexy dances, and so fun... Would really spice things up for you two!

Do you like to dance? Dance lessons could be fun too. Or even a cooking class. Anything that you can do with your spouse, will bring you closer, and make for better sex all around...

I have the feeling you know that though.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Yea Marina, you know we've chatted and I am alot like your hubby, a thrill seeker as well, done many of the same things, I would love to have a beer with him.

But yea I do all the thrill things as well, I guess as guys we need tha adreniline rush, and we would like to do "some things" with our spouse. not everything, some things we want to do with our guy friends.

My wife enjoys traveling etc, but again she is mainly a book, sleep, relaxing type of person.

Lately I've joined a adult soccer league, which is great, I get outside I run around, chase a ball, just like a good dog should...lol :rofl:

The best thing about my wife, I can suggest something and she is up for it. (hiking, traveling, tennis, sports, etc)

We enjoy cruises, taken a break due to the economy and plus remodeling and finishing the house off tomy liking.

Mommy, you should send your +2 comments to the author...maybe he can upgrade it...lol

but I agree with adding those two...


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow hmmmmm interesting. I dont know I think that people cheat cause they are selfish period and it does have to do with the other they are missing something or wanting something.


----------



## inloveandworried (Mar 18, 2009)

people do cheat for these 9 reasons, but none of these reasons excuse the issue. cheaters are always looking for excuses. "i needed that emotional connection." "i was going through a tough time in my life." blah, blah, blah. they are all excuses. if someone cheats, admit to it. say you messed up. find forgiveness within yourself, but do not make excuses to try and make yourself feel better.


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

The article seems written for young single people. Being married for a long time, I think the motives for cheating are different.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

Sensitive said:


> The article seems written for young single people. Being married for a long time, I think the motives for cheating are different.


i agree.

however i dont see how, in many relationships, if the chemistry has gone and there is no sexual or emotional bond, yet the couple are living together for other reasons, that seeing someone else, is not cheating.

not every situation can be classed as a cheating situation, just because a couple are stil married in law.


----------

